# Buspar vs. Clonazepam



## ibscurious (Mar 11, 2012)

First, thanks to all of you for being there. I'm finding some great answers (and comfort) here. Recently diagnosed with IBS - painful spasms probably anxiety driven. Doctor switched me from Clonazepam to Buspar but I don't know why, since I hadn't really tried Clonazepam yet. I hadn't complained about it or anything. Can anyone attest to the effectiveness of either? Both (not at once, I know)? As an aside, does anyone know of an IBS retreat of some sort? Although a bunch of us getting together may not be the best idea, facility-wise, I'd like to get away somewhere where could focus on dealing with this.This is my first on-line support group. Wish I knew why it had to be IBS and not, say, a support group for the instantly wealthy.


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

Clonazepam is highly addictive and can have severe side effects, it is not a good drug to take long term or for more then a few days. Burspirone is not Addictive and has slightly less Side effects but can still be severe...Which might by why you have been switched. Both drugs may help with Anixety and IBS but have different methods of action.


----------

